# Using 6D with on camera flash and pocket wizard



## NYCPHOTO (May 10, 2014)

Hiya Folks,

My main camera is a 5D3 with a 6D as my second.

For weddings and event work, I use a 600RT on my 5D with a pocket wizard plugged in to the pc outlet to fire a room light ( Paul Buff Einstein ). This works perfectly for me.

Since I don't usually use both camera's at once in this fashion, it was only recently I realized the 6D does NOT have a PC outlet. I understand the simpler focusing system from the 5D but really, no pc plug?

So...what I'm looking for is a way to fire my 600RT and fire off a room light, and NOT USE a Pocket Wizard FlexTT5.
I have one, don't really like it, only use it outside for the higher sync with the studio light. 
I'm guess I'm looking for something that fits between the flash and the camera and gives me TTL and a pc outlet.

Any suggestions?

Thanks...Arnie


----------



## Valvebounce (May 10, 2014)

Hi NYCphoto.
Not sure because I don't know the Pocket Wizard FlexTT5, but I think this might be what you are thinking of.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/765444-REG/Vello_HSA_PSC_PC_Top_Shoe.html

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 10, 2014)

Hi Arnie,

Would the Einstein's optical slave trigger work? Perhaps not if you need E-TTL, because of the preflash. 



NYCPHOTO said:


> For weddings and event work, I use a 600RT on my 5D with a pocket wizard plugged in to the pc outlet to fire a room light ( Paul Buff Einstein ). This works perfectly for me.



Can I ask, what PW are you connecting to the PC port to fire the Einstein? MC2 on the Einstein? If you're using a FlexTT5 from the PC port, how are you connecting it?

I've been looking to set up that type of triggering when I use my Einstein with the ST-E3-RT and a set of 600's, although the Einstein's optical slave has done the job.


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 10, 2014)

Hey Graham,

That's absolutely what I need!

Let me keep the ttl and use my pocket wizard. 

Was thinking I'd need to get another 5D3 to get the set up I needed.
You just saved me $2500...thank ya mate! 

Arnie Adler


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 10, 2014)

Hello neuroanatomist,

One the camera I prefer to use the Pocket Wizard Plus III, this allows me to use multiple room lights and have each on a separate channel so I can turn them off at will if I'm going to be shooting into the light.

I use a rubber band to hold it to the back of my Canon 600 flash.

On the Einstein, I normally use the MC2, ( which they've stopped selling for safety reasons...check their website) or a pocketwizard plugged into the flash port. 

Feel free to ask any other questions....Graham has me wanting to pay it forward.

Arnie Adler


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, Arnie. I was hoping you'd found a way to trigger a TT5 from the PC port. I've got a MiniTTI/AC3, a pair of TT5s, and an MC2 for my Einstein, but since moving to the Canon -RT system, the reliability makes me reluctant to spend more on my PWs. The Einstein's optical slave has been working for me, fortunately.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2014)

Hi Arnie.
Your welcome. I wasn't sure if that was the thing you needed or if you would have already dismissed such a cheap simple looking solution as too cheap can't possibly work! ;D

Cheers Graham.



NYCPHOTO said:


> Hey Graham,
> 
> That's absolutely what I need!
> 
> ...


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, Arnie. I was hoping you'd found a way to trigger a TT5 from the PC port. I've got a MiniTTI/AC3, a pair of TT5s, and an MC2 for my Einstein, but since moving to the Canon -RT system, the reliability makes me reluctant to spend more on my PWs. The Einstein's optical slave has been working for me, fortunately.



There's a mini pc port on the Flex5, I know you can us it plug it into a studio flash for receiving...I assume you can plug it inot the PC port of your camera for transmitting

What reliability issues are you having with your pocket wizards?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 12, 2014)

NYCPHOTO said:


> There's a mini pc port on the Flex5, I know you can us it plug it into a studio flash for receiving...I assume you can plug it inot the PC port of your camera for transmitting



You'd think so, but apparently the port is output only. Someone else on this forum tried it without success, and the setup suggested by PW tech support was the hotshoe PC pass through like the one you need for your 6D, with a PC-to-hotshoe adapter connected to the bottom foot of the TT5 (the latter could presumably just be connected to the PC port instead of a hotshoe pass through).



NYCPHOTO said:


> What reliability issues are you having with your pocket wizards?



Nothing huge, occasional misfires, and sometimes a persnickety setup order so everything needs to be powered off then on again in order. By comparison, the Canon -RT system just works, every time.


----------



## NYCPHOTO (May 12, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Thanks, Arnie. I was hoping you'd found a way to trigger a TT5 from the PC port. I've got a MiniTTI/AC3, a pair of TT5s, and an MC2 for my Einstein, but since moving to the Canon -RT system, the reliability makes me reluctant to spend more on my PWs. The Einstein's optical slave has been working for me, fortunately.



I have to say...I've been much happier with the pocket wizard Plus series than the Flex.


----------

